# Anyone else in the 2ww after FET?



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am now PUPO after FET completion yesterday. We had one 7 cell 'average' embryo and one 8 cell 'top quality' embryo transferred, both day 3. Just hoping and praying this is the one after 3 early miscarriages!
Anyone else in the 2ww?


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi i had my frostie in on 25th so im joining you in the 2ww! i had a successful icsi in 2007 resulting in my lovely twin girls. just hoping our luck hasn't ran out just yet! No more frosties left. wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi

I am in the 2ww after having 2 blasts transferred on 24th. keep having some really strong stitch like pains on left side today so praying it is implantation but trying not to build my hopes up. I have been trying not to think of it upto now but with the pains its on my mind today. How is everyone finding there 2ww?
Fingers crossed for us all  

Shell x


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi to you both, wishing you both the best of luck too. I'm finding this 2ww the hardest of them all  , feels like it's going so slowly. Oh well only 9 days to go. How are you both feeling?


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi im feeling ok i guess, trying not to get my hopes up too high, dont know if I can be so lucky twice (or three times?!) especially after little frostie only had 3 cells left of 8 due to the thaw. Embryologist wasn't even gonna bother keeping it but did do as its our only one overnight and it had 7 cells by morning! Hoping this means its a little fighting embie but still frightened to get hopes up. i haven't really felt any different physically, no real cramps etc. Not so long to wait i suppose. just feels like it!


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

It does feel like forever doesn't it Linz. I actually made myself go out for the day today, lunch and a little bit of xmas shopping and I have to say it has helped a lot, the day has gone much quicker. So nearly another day over. I just noticed Linz that we have the same OTD!!! 
I've had a few little cramps so hoping thats a good sign, have felt constantly nauseous for a while now, more than likely down to the progynova tablets.


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I test 2 days before you as i had day 5 blasts which were from my donor. Feel like i have got period pains today & sore boobs just like before af is due so very emotional today. This is hell & i cant wait to test.

Have either of you had any symptoms?

Best of luck.

Shell x


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

The only minor symptom i would say very light period type pains but only a little. medications haven't affected me too badly luckily! My embryo was frozen as a day three, thawed on morning of 24th and transferred on 25th. Does that mean it was at blast stage at transfer? They didn't really tell me! I know i can't wait to test either. even if i get a BFP i will be worried about chemical pregnancy, that seems to be so common


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi ladies

I caved this afternoon and got a BFP!! Only 8dp3dt so really wasn't expecting it to show up yet and was convinced it would be a bfn anyway this time. But after the faintest line on first response early test and a pregnant 1-2 weeks on clearblue digital I am amazed. It is my late nan's birthday today so was hoping she'd bring me some luck.

How are you girls holding out?

I've had no real symptoms really, boobs have gotten a little sore on and off for the last couple of day and had very strong cramps/pains for 2 days too. It's hard to tell what the meds are causing and what are genuine symptoms.

Well the next wait starts now. Booked in to see the mc clinic on 19th nov so not long to wait. Praying for a sticky one this time


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

Aww Jen thats brilliant news! I've managed to hold out up to now but im not getting my hopes up. getting it nervous about testing! Really hope it stays mega sticky xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Linz. Not too long for you to wait now, you're almost there!

Shell - how are you doing? OTD was today?? Hope it was good news!


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

I tested yesterday and got bfn. really hoping it changes to bfp but im v worried it won't!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

i'm like the rest of you - OTD on 10th, so nerve wracking
not had any symptoms either way so keeping everything crossed but worrying that it will be BFN
praying it changes for you linz - don't give up
congrats jen
i've been having a relaxing day today watching DVDs
back at work tomorrow
Deb


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Linz - I too hope it changes for you!

Deb - the waiting is what I always find the hardest, I end up just wanting to get it over and know either way. Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you.


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Negative for me 

Shell


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Shell, take care. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

No change, bfn


----------

